# Altenkirchen, Westerwald



## TSU-JAGUAR (1. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,
bin nun schon geraume Weile hier im Forum unterwegs um mich in Sachen Bike-Technik und Know-How schlau zu lesen. 
Natürlich schaute ich dann auch mal in die lokalen Foren, um festzustellen, ob es noch mehr Leute aus meiner Umbegung gibt, mit denen man mal ein paar Runden drehen könnte. Allerdings habe ich nicht wirklich viel zum Thema nördlicher Westerwald z.B. Kreis Altenkirchen oder Hachenburg gefunden.

Da ich aber immer wieder im Wald immer wieder auf recht interessante Trails und auffällige "Konstruktionen" stoße, glaube ich, dass es sich bei den Ww-Bikern lediglich um eine scheue Spezies handeln muss, die gerne im Versteckten unterwegs ist?!

Noch kurz zu mir; bin 28 Jahre alt und habe erst letztes Jahr zu diesem wunderbaren Sport gefunden und wachse derzeit an meinen Herausforderungen. Angefangen habe ich mit 'nem All-Mountain, das mir ca. ein halbes Jahr als mehr als ausreichend erschein... bis ich dann auf einer kleinen Tour - für meine Verhältnisse - recht ordentliche Jumps gefunden habe. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: seit dem steht noch ein Canyon Torque Dropzone im Keller, das momentan noch recht gelangweilt und unterfordert von meinem - nennen wir es mal "Können" - ist.
Daher starte ich diesen Aufruf an alle, die die Kniffs und Tricks der "härteren Gangart" gerne an einen willigen, aber noch recht unerfahrenen Mitfahrer weitergeben möchten... Dazu würde dann noch meine Freundin stoßen, die ich wohl letztes Jahr mit dem gleichen Virus infiziert habe  

Wäre cool, weitere Leute aus der Nähe kennen zu lernen, denen etwas Gesellschaft beim shredden recht ist.


So long, ride on!!

Greetz,
Fabian


----------



## Senshisan (1. Mai 2011)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> ...
> Daher starte ich diesen Aufruf an alle, die die Kniffs und Tricks der "härteren Gangart" gerne an einen willigen, aber noch recht unerfahrenen Mitfahrer weitergeben möchten... Dazu würde dann noch meine Freundin stoßen, die ich wohl letztes Jahr mit dem gleichen Virus infiziert habe
> 
> Wäre cool, weitere Leute aus der Nähe kennen zu lernen, denen etwas Gesellschaft beim shredden recht ist.
> ...



Danke mein Süßer 

Ich würde mich auch freuen wenn sich auch Mädels melden, von denen ich vielleicht sogar das eine oder andere lernen könnte 

Grüße aus dem Sonnigen Westerwald
Shady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (3. Mai 2011)

Hi Fabian,

mir geht es ähnlich wir Dir 
Komme leider aus dem Unterwesterwald (Welschneudorf)
ansonsten könnten wir ja mal öfters miteinander fahren,
Ich habe mich am 22.05.2011 hier angemeldet: http://www.rockmytrail.de/Schedule-show-All-Mountain-Enduro-Kurs-im-Westerwald-event-55.html
Könnte auch etwas für dich sein !
Morgen gehts zuerst einmal 4 Tage an den Gardasee mit Stefan Hermann.
Mal sehen was ich dort alles so lerne 
Gruß
Tom


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (3. Mai 2011)

Tja Tom, ich habe grad mal auf der Karte nachgeschaut... Welschneudorf ist doch schon ne ganze Ecke weg. Von uns aus braucht man ne gute Stunde - mit dem Auto wohlgemerkt.
Was den Kurs angeht, so bin ich schon vor gut zwei Wochen darauf aufmersam geworden 
Anfangs wollten meine Freundin und ich uns auch dort anmelden (Hamm ist nämlich nur 10km Luftlinie von uns entfernt!), aber dann hatte sie Angst noch nicht "so weit zu sein". Deshalb wollen wir den Kurs zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt machen. Ende Juli, glaube ich... bis dahin haben wir beide Zeit noch etwas vorbereitend zu "üben".
Naja, vielleicht passiert ja noch ein Wunder und sie gibt sich ne Woche vorher doch noch nen Ruck... wer weiß?!
Falls nicht, bin ich auf jeden Fall auf deinen Bericht gespannt, ob es dir denn was gebracht hat!


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (23. Mai 2011)

Falls nicht, bin ich auf jeden Fall auf deinen Bericht gespannt, ob es dir denn was gebracht hat![/quote]

Hi Fabian,

so bin wieder heile aus Hamm von dem Enduro-Lehrgang zurück.
Für Leute die ihr Enduro nicht nur vor der Eisdiele zeigen wollen, ist der Kurs eine durchaus empfehlenswerte Sache.
Wir hatten das Glück, das wir wegen 2 kurzfristigen Absagen nur 2 Teilnehmer waren und damit fast eine Einzelbetreung von unserem sehr netten und kompetenten Coach Dirk, genießen konnten 
Allerdings sollte ich hier erwähnen, daß der Kurs kein Anfängerkurs ist. Ein bischen Erfahrung im Gelände und kleineren Kickern solltest du schon haben, ansonsten könnte es an der einen oder anderen Stelle eng werden!
Ansonsten haben die Jungs in Hamm sich ein schönes Gelände im Wald angelegt, welche wir Sektional geübt und durchfahren haben. 
War wirklich ein super Tag und ich habe auch einiges mitnehmen können. Natürlich klappt noch nicht alles, aber üben muß jeder Zuhause weiter. Wäre ja schön, wenn alles sofort gelingen würde 

Vieleicht hast du und deine Maus ja doch Lust bei unserer Vatertagstour mitzufahren. Ich habe von bzw. nach Hamm ca.55 Min für 58km benötigt. (mit dem Auto natürlich)
Gibt bestimmt ein super Tag und zum Klönen hätten wir dann ne Menge Zeit. Auch für dein Torque gibt es auf der Tour ein paar sehr schöne Stücke

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## kaot93 (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich komm auch aus nähee Altenkirchen (genauer Steimel) und ich würd mich auch freuen, wenn man mal zusammen fahren könnte

Grüße
Basti


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (3. Juni 2011)

Hi Basti, Steimel ist mit knappen 17km nur einen Steinwurf von uns entfernt. Also scheint es ja doch noch Leben im näheren Umfeld zu geben! 
Hab mir grad mal ein paar Bilder aus deinem Album angeschaut, sieht ja echt nett aus, was ihr da (bei euch im Wald?) gebaut habt. 
Kannst mir ja mal ne PN tippen, wann du mal Bock hast, ne Runde mit mir/uns (Rookies) zu drehen. Unter der Woche ist eher schlecht, aber nächstes Wochenende wäre schon mal unsererseits frei. Dieses We wollen wir uns mal die Cracks in Winterberg anschauen, auf'm Dirt Masters...


----------



## Stevensbiker (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wo wohnst du denn genau? 

Wir treffen uns immer in Altenkirchen auf dem Parkplatz hinter  

Toom und Pro Markt.

Würde das von der Entfernung passen?

SG
Jürgen


----------



## Senshisan (8. Juni 2011)

Hey Cool,
Weyerbusch ist quasi ein katzensprung von uns entfernt  Wir wohnen in Oberirsen.

Also von der Entfernung auch kein Problem 

Lg
Shady


----------



## Hanniball84 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Ich komme aus Großmaischeid, vieleicht könnte man ja mal zusammen fahren wenn es sich einrichten lässt. Oder mal zusammen in nen bikepark fahren.

mfg Johannes


----------



## WissenBiker83 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
 um keinen neuen thread zu eröffnen wärme ich den alten hier mal auf. Ich komme auch aus dem westerwald genauer gesagt aus Wissen und würde mich über ein paar Bike bekanntschaften aus der Region freuen. Ich fahre ein Cube Fritzz Pro und suche ständig nach neuen Strecken ,Trails und leichten Downhills in unseren Wäldern. Fahre aber auch gerne kleinere Touren 30-50km im Kreis. War natürlich auch schon in Niederfischbach auf den Bekannten strecken. In meinem Bekanntenkreis sind noch ein paar Jungs die auch offen für alles neue sind. So hoffe das es noch Leben im Sektor gibt. Gruß Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (16. Dezember 2013)

Hey Andy!

Wir haben viele Bikerfreunde aus Wissen und Umgebung. Wir fahren nicht nur Hometrails sondern auch zu dem einen oder anderen Bikepark (Winterberg, Willingen, Beerfelden, Stromberg, Boppard etc.). Wir haben eine WhattsApp-Bikegruppe wo wir uns unterhalten und uns auch verabreden.
Vielleicht kann mein Mann "TSU-JAGUAR" - Fabian noch was dazu schreiben 

Viele Grüße
Shady


----------



## WissenBiker83 (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo shady, hört sich auf jeden fall vielversprechend an. Denke es werden wenn Leute aus wissen dabei sind auch Leute sein die ich zumindest vom sehen kenne. Bikepark war ich noch nicht hab auch meine bikeleidenschaft erst vor gut einem halben Jahr entdeckt und habe mich jetzt mal an die enduro Strecke in niederfischbach getraut. Was fährt ihr denn so.


----------



## kaot93 (16. Dezember 2013)

Wie Shady schon sagte.. Ab und an Hometrails und sonst waren wir grade dieses Jahr eher mal im Bikepark...
Stromberg ab und an und sonst Winterberg, Beerfelden usw...
Jetzt im Winter wird es hoffentlich wieder ein paar Nightrides geben!
Vom Fahrkönnen her sind wir ziemlich breit gefächert, von den "Seltenfahrern" bis "doch schon ganz okay" 
Wenn du lust hast können wir dich sicher mal mitnehmen


----------



## WissenBiker83 (16. Dezember 2013)

Wo sind denn eure Hometrails so? Bin mehr Richtung niederfischbach oder Hachenburg , westerwaldsteig unterwegs. Fahrt ihr auch so kurze Touren mit traileinlage oder mehr downhill mit Auto Anreise. Viele geben ihre Hometrails hier nicht an hoffe aber bei euch Auskunft über ein paar coole Strecken in der Nähe zu bekommen .


----------



## MadMax167 (20. Januar 2014)

Dann will ich mich hier auch mal anschliessen, wenn es schon mehrere Biker in Wissen gibt.

Mein name ist Sebastian bin 31 Jahre alt und wohne auch in Wissen. Mit dem Bikevirus hat mit Fabian (TSU-Jaguar) vor fast 2 Jahren angesteckt. Aktuell fahre ich ein Canyon Torque welches ich für Touren und Bikepark nutze. 

Aktuell bin ich mit einem Freund dabei ein wenig Kondition aufzubauen für diese Bike-Saison, daher wollen wir  regelmäßig am Wochende Touren 20-25 km (z.b. alte Poststrasse, schöne Aussicht, etc.) fahren. Unsere Kondition würde ich aktuell als "heiter bis wolkig" bezeichnen, es wird aber immer besser. Kurze Touren mit Traileinlage fahre ich persönlich am liebsten, habe aber leider so richtige Trailhighlights in Wissen noch nicht gefunden. 

Gerne können wir uns mal für eine Runde verabreden (zur Trailsuche), in der Gruppe ist die Motivation und der Spassfaktor ja immer höher!

Gruss, 

Sebastian


----------



## DoctorGerman (20. Januar 2014)

Dann sag ich auch mal Hallo aus Wissen 
Habe vor einem guten halben Jahr mit dem Biken angefangen und fahre ein Focus Cypress 29er Hardtail. Wär mal ne Idee sich ein paar aus Wissen zu suchen und dann an einem Tag in der Woche zusammen zu fahren. Fahren würde ich alles, am liebsten aber durch den Wald mit kurzen Trailabschnitten. 
Grüße
Jonas

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DoctorGerman (20. Januar 2014)

*Natürlich auch gerne alle anderen aus der Umgebung 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ckk76 (16. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bikern im Kreis AK, genauer gesagt im Umkreis von Mammelzen.
Ich bin noch kein sehr geübter Fahrer, möchte mein Können aber ausbauen.
Falls sich hier interessierte Hobbyfahrer tummeln hoffe ich auf Antworten ;-)

Viele Grüße

Chris


----------



## MadMax167 (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Chris,

hier ist einer im "Umkreis" 

Ich persönlich versuche an den Wochenenden regelmäßig mit dem Bike im Raum Wissen/Roth  unterwegs zu sein. Zuletzt hatten wir aber auch Runden im Bereich Beulskopf oder rund um Steimel gefahren. Direkt in Mammelzen kenne ich aktuell noch keinen Fahrer.

Da ich aber in Eichelhardt arbeite (quasi um die Ecke zu Mammelzen) lässt sich da evtl. mal etwas zusammen machen.

Was fährst du denn so im grossen und ganzen?

Gruss,

Sebastian


----------



## Rea (16. Februar 2015)

Hi Chris,

schau mal in diesem Forum: MTB Touren um Altenkirchen, Sieg, Wied und den Westerwald. Die Männers fahren regelmäßig.


----------



## Stevensbiker (16. Februar 2015)

Hi Chris,

schau einfach hier im Forum nach. Wir fahren sehr regelmäßig und würden uns freuen wenn 
du mal mitkommst!

Übrigens: Die Mädels ( Rea... ) fahren auch öfter mit!

Vg Jürgen


----------



## -Whaka-Lotte- (1. Mai 2016)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> bin nun schon geraume Weile hier im Forum unterwegs um mich in Sachen Bike-Technik und Know-How schlau zu lesen.
> Natürlich schaute ich dann auch mal in die lokalen Foren, um festzustellen, ob es noch mehr Leute aus meiner Umbegung gibt, mit denen man mal ein paar Runden drehen könnte. Allerdings habe ich nicht wirklich viel zum Thema nördlicher Westerwald z.B. Kreis Altenkirchen oder Hachenburg gefunden.
> 
> ...





MadMax167 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mich hier auch mal anschliessen, wenn es schon mehrere Biker in Wissen gibt.
> 
> Mein name ist Sebastian bin 31 Jahre alt und wohne auch in Wissen. Mit dem Bikevirus hat mit Fabian (TSU-Jaguar) vor fast 2 Jahren angesteckt. Aktuell fahre ich ein Canyon Torque welches ich für Touren und Bikepark nutze.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Whaka-Lotte- (1. Mai 2016)

Hallo.Komme aus Biken Honigsessen und suche Gleichgesinnte .Würde mich gerne mit euch zusammen tun und ein paar Touren fahren.Egal ob Trail Km abreißen .aber Hauptsache Spaß am  biken.Aktuell fahre ich Ei. Stevens Whaka.Wenns was ruhiger angeht ein Hardtail.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo whats Lotte , ich heiß Andy und komme aus Roth. Fahre mit ein paar Kumpels eigentlich 1-3 mal die Woche im groben Umkreis von Wissen. Wir fahren auch öfter zum flowtrail Stromberg , bikepark Bad Ems oder Winterberg . Wenn du Lust hast kann man sich gerne zum fahren treffen.


----------



## MadMax167 (4. Mai 2016)

Morgen, 

sagt mal Bescheid wenn ihr hier ne Tour fahrt. Würde mich anschließen wenn ich Zeit habe. 

Gruss


----------



## fabian0989 (15. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
Gibt es hier noch Leute die regelmäßig um wissen herum fahren? Komme auch aus wissen wohne aber mittlerweile in Stuttgart. Ab und an bin ich aber mal zu Hause inklusive Bike und hätte Lust die ein oder andere Tour in wissen zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WissenBiker83 (15. April 2017)

Ja gibt es


----------



## fabian0989 (15. April 2017)

Cool!
Muss sagen das ich streckentechnisch keinen Plan habe was man hier trailmäßig fahren kann. Alte Poststraße und so ok - gute Aussicht aber nicht wirklich spaßig.
Gibt es andere Foren oder so wo ihr schreibt? Der thread hier ist ja schon etwas eingestaubt.


----------



## WissenBiker83 (15. April 2017)

Also es gibt schon einige trails zum Beispiel teile von westerwaldsteig, " schöne Aussicht" dann in dauersberg oder bei Hamm / Pracht etc. Es gibt ein paar WhatsApp App Gruppen. Du kannst aber wenn du hier bist und Lust zu Biken hast hier über das Forum per Nachricht schreiben, dann kann man sicher mal eine Runde drehen . Was für ein Rad fährst du denn? Gruß Andy


----------



## fabian0989 (15. April 2017)

Radon Slide mit 160/150, also eher leichtes Enduro - oder wie man das mittlerweile nennt


----------



## WissenBiker83 (15. April 2017)

Oh interessant, bin dabei mein Giant Reign 1.5 zu verkaufen und mir ein Slide 160 hd in Carbon zu kaufen. Wie gesagt wenn du Lust hast schreib einfach mal.


----------



## fabian0989 (15. April 2017)

fabian0989 schrieb:


> Radon Slide mit 160/150, also eher leichtes Enduro - oder wie man das mittlerweile nennt


----------



## fabian0989 (22. Mai 2017)

Bin nächstes Wochenende von Do Nachmittag bis So mit Fahrrad in Wissen. Jemand Lust eine Tour zu machen?


----------



## fabian0989 (26. Mai 2017)

WissenBiker83 schrieb:


> Also es gibt schon einige trails zum Beispiel teile von westerwaldsteig, " schöne Aussicht" dann in dauersberg oder bei Hamm / Pracht etc. Es gibt ein paar WhatsApp App Gruppen. Du kannst aber wenn du hier bist und Lust zu Biken hast hier über das Forum per Nachricht schreiben, dann kann man sicher mal eine Runde drehen . Was für ein Rad fährst du denn? Gruß Andy


Hat da vielleicht einer GPS Tracks oder Koordinaten für mich? Westerwaldsteig findet man ja aber der Rest ist schwierig.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (27. Mai 2017)

Moinsen! GPS Tracks habe ich zwar nicht, aber falls du morgen Mittag rein zufällig in der Nähe des Raiffeisenturms bei Beul bist, könntest du dich einer kleinen Gruppe anschließen. Wir wollen morgen die hiesigen Trails abgrasen.

Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabian0989 (27. Mai 2017)

Hey,
Danke fürs Bescheid geben. Mittag hat bei mir leider nicht geklappt.  War schon früher unterwegs.


----------



## SlimSim96 (4. April 2019)

Gibts hier noch jemanden der Aktiv ist aus der Gegend


----------



## sibu (4. April 2019)

@SlimSim96 Stell die Frage mal im Parallel-Thread. Meines Wissens fahren die Westerwälder Radsportfreunde noch regelmäßig


----------



## SlimSim96 (4. April 2019)

sibu schrieb:


> @SlimSim96 Stell die Frage mal im Parallel-Thread. Meines Wissens fahren die Westerwälder Radsportfreunde noch regelmäßig


Danke für den Tipp


----------



## Dongronk (13. Juli 2019)

Gude zusammen 

Würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen zu finden der mit einem Anfänger die trails unsicher macht.
Zu mir bin 28 komme aus Rodenbach bei Puderbach also gleich um die Ecke von Ak
Fahre einmal nen EHardtail für Touren und ab August gesellt sich zu ihm ein Dh für den Spaß in den Parks 

Mfg


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (21. Juli 2019)

Dongronk schrieb:


> Gude zusammen
> 
> Würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen zu finden der mit einem Anfänger die trails unsicher macht.
> Zu mir bin 28 komme aus Rodenbach bei Puderbach also gleich um die Ecke von Ak
> ...




Moin,

Komme aus Puderbach und fahre viel hier in der Umgebung.

Hast PN.


Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaot93 (3. August 2019)

Dongronk schrieb:


> Gude zusammen
> 
> Würde mich freuen den ein oder anderen zu finden der mit einem Anfänger die trails unsicher macht.
> Zu mir bin 28 komme aus Rodenbach bei Puderbach also gleich um die Ecke von Ak
> ...





HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Komme aus Puderbach und fahre viel hier in der Umgebung.
> 
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin Steimler und muss auch mal wieder bisschen mehr ans Fahren kommen, schließe mich also euch auch gerne mal an 

Grüße
Basti


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. August 2019)

Jopa, fahre evtl heute abend noch ne runde!


----------



## Dongronk (6. August 2019)

kaot93 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich bin Steimler und muss auch mal wieder bisschen mehr ans Fahren kommen, schließe mich also euch auch gerne mal an
> 
> Grüße
> Basti



Ja Gude Basti 
Gerne gerne 

Ps: Lars schau mal solangsam kommen sie aus ihren Gärten gerollt


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (6. August 2019)

Siehste! ja der hatte sich schon bei mir gemeldet...


----------

